# We need some help picking up the canter.



## Kbrygier (Nov 23, 2009)

My percheron/quarter horse x Gemini wont pick up a canter unless were on a lunge line, i really need to get him out of this habbit..i dont want to have to resort to crops or spurs B/c..well im Just not that kind of rider..Is that my only option?..some one help pleaseee
:-(


>Kel


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

You might want to try using your legs. Squeeze your calfs and give him a bump or two to move him out, sit deep in your saddle. 

If he doesn't respond to your leg cues, then you might want to think about spurs. Not all spurs are bad, you can buy bumper spurs or buy a set with a soft rowl, I think I spelled it right lol.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well like Barrelracer said not all spurs are bad i have a pair of them 







like these, and i use them for cutting just to get my horse to turn alittle quicker even though he is really good they just give push.
I also have seen my friend wear these ones incase the horse doesn't like(you no what happens)







not very humane but the horse listens after

and then i have these kind for barrels just to push my horses butt around the barrel faster.









But you can also get some other kinds that are more humane than these, would suggest trying leg pressure first or maybe ask a vet to check him out my friend had a horse that wouldn't canter because he had a rib out.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm sorry. I don't use spurs for impulsion. Only bumpers. It's a really good way to numb a horse to your leg or cause anxiety.

If I want a horse to move out, they need to understand what I'm asking first. They need to know what a cluck means, a kiss means, and they need to know what I'm askin when I shift my body weight up off the saddle. Sitting down, to me and my horses, means slow down and collect. Get your horse light to your cues. Teach him to move off the leg crisply. 

If I have a lazy horse, I will carry an over under. I'll ask the horse to move out lightly once... if he doesnt move out, I'll ask a little harder next time...if he still doesnt move out, I'll give him a smack on the tooshy. After a couple times,the horse gets it and I don't need to use the whip again.

You HAVE to have a feel, not only for your horse, but also for your own body and position while riding. You may be telling the horse the wrong thing.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Choosing a "humane" spur is counter-intuitive for most people. Bumper spurs are not easier on a horse than rowelled spurs because the rowells roll along the horses body where the bumpers just pound it. The larger the rowel and the closer together the points the easier it is on the horse. So a small rowel has less area to distribute the force than a large rowel. The spurs with the little ball on the end are the worst spurs you can use. They give very little sensation on the skin and all the force is directed solily on one small area. *Spurs are a tool. They will not magically make your horse behave or cure a hole in its training.*


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Before this thread spirals off into a spur debate, I would like to attempt to help the OP. I would say try what you can without spurs or a crop before you use them, there is nothing wrong with choosing to ride with or without them.

I'm going to choose to help with the left lead first, just because it is easier to explain if you choose a side.
For the left lead canter, the first beat is the right hind. To get this first step, your right leg must be behind the girth and give a sharp squeeze with your heel. You may also want to position your right seat bone back more to help exaggerate this signal. You must sit deep into the movement, not posting. Lean back slightly to the right and relax yourself, you do not want to be tense in your back. Think of allowing the energy of the hind at the canter to flow through you. If it helps, you can say "canter" or use a vocal cue that your horse recognizes as the canter command on the lunge line. To make things easier, you can try cutting across the arena like you are going to hit the wall, then immediately before the wall turn to the left and ask for the canter. This act helps to dislodge the shoulders which can make cantering easier. If he doesn't canter immediately, keep the pace (not letting him get rushy) and keep asking with a stronger outside cue every time. Do not let him run away at the trot if you ask him to canter, slow him down and try again and each time make your cues stronger. It is important for cantering that you have a nice balanced trot or walk before the canter depart. The trot/walk before the canter should have energy but not rushed, it is not possible to get a running start into a good canter.
Back to the spurs and whips, I would personally try a dressage whip before you try spurs because it is harder to get used to using spurs than a whip. If you choose to use a dressage whip, use it with the outside leg (for the left lead, you would have it on your right side and tap his hind immediately after your leg cue if he does not canter with your leg).


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

roro said:


> Back to the spurs and whips, I would personally try a dressage whip before you try spurs because it is harder to get used to using spurs than a whip. If you choose to use a dressage whip, use it with the outside leg (for the left lead, you would have it on your right side and tap his hind immediately after your leg cue if he does not canter with your leg).


And if something goes wrong you can always drop the whip. The spurs don't come off quite as easily.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Choosing a "humane" spur is counter-intuitive for most people. Bumper spurs are not easier on a horse than rowelled spurs because the rowells roll along the horses body where the bumpers just pound it. The larger the rowel and the closer together the points the easier it is on the horse. So a small rowel has less area to distribute the force than a large rowel. The spurs with the little ball on the end are the worst spurs you can use. They give very little sensation on the skin and all the force is directed solily on one small area. *Spurs are a tool. They will not magically make your horse behave or cure a hole in its training.*


I've always just used rowels spurs for my buttons. To me, they give a more acute point of pressure versus the bumper. It's been easier for my horses and I to differentiate between shoulder, rib, and hind quarter movement. I liked the bumper for barrels because I use it as an extension of the heel when asking for impulsion. Granted, I'm not a "kick er guts out" kinda rider. Hence the fact I ride a free runner. I'm more of a ask once, ask twice, then give one good kick. But I suppose it's all personal preferance.
I was just saying that a big roweled spur won't always make your horse go. On the wrong set of of boots or on a someone who hasnt been EDUCATED IN THE PROPER USE OF THEM can be incredibley inhumane. I've seen far far too many little girls with big spurs jabbing their horses raw because they like the jingle sound they make when they ride/walk.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> And if something goes wrong you can always drop the whip. The spurs don't come off quite as easily.


lol no they don't... but why miss the show?


----------

